# AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

					AMD hat seine Geschäftszahlen für das abgelaufene vierte Quartal veröffentlicht. Alles in Allem wurde ein Minus von 330 Millionen US-Dollar erwirtschaftet, woran vor allem "Goodwill Impairments" und Kosten durch Umstrukturierungen verantwortlich sind. AMD sieht sich ab dem zweiten Quartal wieder stark aufgestellt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*


----------



## uka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Ich hoffe für AMD das die nächsten Quartalszahlen deutlich im positiven Bereich liegen - immer nur Minus kann auf dauer ja nicht gut sein .


----------



## mimamutzel (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Na hoffetlich steigt deren Umsatz wieder. Habe keine Lust nur noch NVIDIA GPUs zu sehen,  die extrem überteuert sind. Go go AMD!


----------



## SilentMan22 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



uka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für AMD das die nächsten Quartalszahlen deutlich im positiven Bereich liegen - immer nur Minus kann auf dauer ja nicht gut sein .



Immer nur Minus führt auf Dauer unumgänglich zum Untergang. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

AMD sollte ihre neuen Karten etwas schneller releasen, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die das noch lange durchhalten.


----------



## murkskopf (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Das man im Desktop-Markt keine Chance gegen Intel hat und man auf den Produkten sitzen bleibt, sollte AMD klar sein. Aber wie wenig Mühe man sich mit Beema & Mullins auf dem Mobile-Markt gegeben zu haben scheint, ist erschreckend.

Sowohl bei Tom's Hardware als auch bei Golem hatte man das Discovery-Tablet von AMD mit Mullins-APU getestet, und dieses den allgegenwärtigen Windows-Tablets mit Intel Atom-Quadcores für überlegen befunden. Dennoch gibt es hunderte Angebote mit Intel Atom Z3xyz und keine Angebote mit AMD-APU.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Sowohl bei Tom's Hardware als auch bei Golem hatte man das Discovery-Tablet von AMD mit Mullins-APU getestet, und dieses den allgegenwärtigen Windows-Tablets mit Intel Atom-Quadcores für überlegen befunden. Dennoch gibt es hunderte Angebote mit Intel Atom Z3xyz und keine Angebote mit AMD-APU.



Ich warte auch schon auf das AMD-Tablet, aber das liegt wohl daran, dass Intel diesen Markt subvensioniert und Microsoft Rabatte nur für Intel-Tablets gewährt.


----------



## evilmane666 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Also ich sags euch erlich AMD wird nicht untergehen da das Kartellamt nicht zulassen würde das ein monopel herrscht seitens Intel und nvidia und falls sie doch irgendwie durch ne linke Nummer untergehen können wir uns schon freuen für ne Einsteiger CPU von Intel 400 Euro hinzublättern


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



murkskopf schrieb:


> Das man im Desktop-Markt keine Chance gegen Intel hat und man auf den Produkten sitzen bleibt, sollte AMD klar sein. Aber wie wenig Mühe man sich mit Beema & Mullins auf dem Mobile-Markt gegeben zu haben scheint, ist erschreckend.
> 
> Sowohl bei Tom's Hardware als auch bei Golem hatte man das Discovery-Tablet von AMD mit Mullins-APU getestet, und dieses den allgegenwärtigen Windows-Tablets mit Intel Atom-Quadcores für überlegen befunden. Dennoch gibt es hunderte Angebote mit Intel Atom Z3xyz und keine Angebote mit AMD-APU.


Entwickle du mal ein Prozessor ohne Geld!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



evilmane666 schrieb:


> Also ich sags euch erlich AMD wird nicht untergehen da das Kartellamt nicht zulassen würde das ein monopel herrscht seitens Intel und nvidia und falls sie doch irgendwie durch ne linke Nummer untergehen können wir uns schon freuen für ne Einsteiger CPU von Intel 400 Euro hinzublättern


Das ist heute nicht mehr so sicher, da es ja schließlich einen sehr großen ARM-Markt gibt und ich es für nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich halte, dass die Kartellämter darauf verzichten zwischen x86 und ARM zu differenzieren !


----------



## neith (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Nachdem ich schon auf computerbase erfahren musste, wohin dieser Artikel geht möchte ich hier doch einmal meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben, egal ob er (wahrscheinlich) ignoriert wird oder nicht. Zuerst über diejenigen, die sich darüber beschweren, dass AMD schon länger nichts neues auf den High-End Cpu-Markt wirft. Schon mal überlegt, woran das liegen könnte? Vergleich mal den Umsatz von AMD mit dem RnD-Budget von Intel, merkt man was? Und dann denkt man noch mal ein paar Jährchen zurück und denkt darüber nach woran das liegen könnte... Dafür, dass AMD mit dem kleinsten Etat zurechtkommen muss, haben sie in der letzten Zeit die meisten Innotavtionen hervorgebracht, im Gegensatz zu gewissen anderen Big Playern....

Und dann zu denjenigen, die meinen, dass AMD endlich mal was im High-End Segment nachlegen sollte. Wenn man sich den Verlauf der Marktanteile von AMD-Karten anschaut, selbst zu den Zeiten, als AMD die Oberhand hatte, erkennt man recht schnell, dass es schei****egal ist, was AMD rausbringt, selbst wenn AMD morgen Karten rausbringt, die 100% schneller als die GTX980 sind und dabei 100 Watt weniger verbrauchen, würde das nichts ändern, da die ganzen Jünger mit der grünen Brille erst wieder Nvidiakarten kaufen würden, egal was AMD macht, solange nicht ein Umdenken unter den Konsumenten stattfindet, was nicht passieren wird, wird sich an der Lage von AMD nichts ändern.

Noch ein letztes Wort zu denjenigen unter uns, die meinen, dass die High-End Karten egal sind, da der Hauptteil des Gewinns eh mit den Midrangekarten gemacht wird, der soll sich mal die Quartalszahlen von Nvidia anschauen seit die 900er-Karten vorgestellt wurden, Nvidia verdient sich momentan vor allem aufgrund dieser Karten eine goldene Nase, obwohl diese nichts weiter als Midrangekarten sind, die zu High-End Preisen verkauft werden, aber egal, die Leute kaufen es ja^^.....


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Mittlerweile befürchte ich auch das Schlimmste. Die haben mittlerweile mehr Schulden, als sie überhaupt noch wert sind. Ich finde es auch unheimlich schade, dass sie trotz ihres Mini-Budget noch sowas wie Mullins raushauen können - und es dann nicht loswerden, weil Intel trotz schlechterer Produkte den Markt beherrscht. Da sollte man echt mal nachprüfen, ob das noch mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Intel hat damals schon nachweislich AMDs High-End-CPU-Sparte mit illegalen Methoden vernichtet. 

Dass sich Radeons seit Jahren schlechter als Geforces verkaufen und Komplett-PCs mit Radeons sogar wie Blei im Regal liegen bleibt, ist auch sehr ärgerlich. Das ist in Ethusiasten-Communitys wie hier ja anders, da sieht es ausgeglichen aus. Aber für den Gesamtmarkt ist das recht unerheblich. Der 0815-User kauft sich ne Geforce, "da schneller und überhaupt ... Geforce und so", ohne die Pro und Contras überhaupt zu kennen. Was kann AMD da schon groß dran ändern, wenn von der Konkurrenz sogar kaputte Karten wie die 970 mit Fiepproblemen, fehlendem Speicher, Treiberruckeln und -flimmern und eigentlich schon altmodisch wenig VRAM als totale Offenbarung gefeiert werden? Ich bin selbst überhaupt erst zu AMD gewechselt, weil ich die Marktverteilung zugunsten Nvidias und den völlig unverdienten Nimbus ärgerlich fand und gegen ein GPU-Monopol bin. Bereut habe ich das als 1440p-Gamer bisher nicht. Von den vielfach beschworenen Problemen bei AMD habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht viel mitbekommen.


----------



## neith (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Naja, wenn man sich die Bilanz genau anschaut, dann merkt man, dass das  operative Geschäft net so schlecht läuft, sind halt viele Abchreibungen  dabei. Es gibt also noch Hoffnung . Es ist halt das Markteing, das  Nvidia zu der Stellung verholfen hat, die sie heute inne hat. Mal ein  Beispiel aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Ich hatte bis zu meiner jetztigen  Graka eig. immer AMD-Karten, aber da mich die SOC fasziniert hat, hab  ich anchgegeben und mir die GTX 470 SOC geholt. Erste Nvidia Graka und  verdammt, ich hatte noch nie so viele mit einer Graka wie mit dieser.  Blackscreens aufm Desktop, je nach Treiber, der ja ach so gut sein soll  bei Nvidia, Beinaheüberhitzungen in Games (100 Grad in Shogun 2 auf der  Übersichtskarte lässt grüßen) und Freezes in Spielen, ok das Game hängt  kurz, läuft dann aber im Hintergrund weiter, während man am Desktop  festhängt, was sich aber je nach Treiberversion unterschiedlich  darstellt und noch diverser anderer Probleme... Ich mach jetzt Nvidia nicht per se schlecht, aber es ist schon auffällig, wie die Probleme mit jeder Treiberversion verschieden ausfallen...

Aber endgültig b2t, was soll AMD machen? Egal was sie im CPU-Mark rausbringen, Intel wirft einfach Milliarden dagegen und verschenkt seine Produkte , sodass keine AMD-Produkte verbaut werden oder es wird einfach blind Nvidia verbaut. Ich sehe einfach langfristig keinen Ausweg, außer es findet ein Umdenken statt, aber davon sind wir sehr weit entfernt...


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Weiss nicht was da so ungläublich erscheinen soll... das ist Business at its best. Jeder macht das was er am Besten kann. Punkt. Ende.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Ich finde es auch immer wieder ärgerlich auf Vorurteile gegen AMD/ATI vorgehen zu müssen. Ja, ich bin momentan von meinem 280x Crossfire zu einer 780ti Matrix gewechselt, da ich sehr günstig rangekommen bin und diese unterm Strich für mich - nachdem ich zuerst eine 290x getestet habe - die bessere Karte ist. Trotzdem finde ich AMD bei weitem nicht schlecht oder meide es gar, wieso auch? Ich finde die rote Fraktion tut weitaus mehr für den Fortschritt als die Grünen es die letzten Jahre getan haben. Mantle ist für mich eines der deutlichsten Beispiele momentan. Aber wenn man sich dann im Bekanntenkreis etc. umhört dann wird sehr schnell deutlich, warum es denn wohl aussieht, wie es momentan ist. 

=========================================================================================================
Kleine Anekdoten aus meinem Alltag alleine in den letzten beiden Monaten:

Da sind Leute dabei, die in großen Elektronikketten einkaufen und vom so genannten "Fachpersonal" beraten wurden, das ein Rechner alleine schon doppelt so schnell ist wenn eine NVidia-Karte verbaut ist. Mein Kumpel hatte ein Prospekt dabei, von einem Rechner den ich ihm aufgrund des guten P/L-Verhältnisses empfohlen hatte. Am Ende kam er stolz mit einem neuen PC nach Hause und lud mich ein das Teil richtig zu konfigurieren. Super sagte ich, als ich ihn gesehen habe... du hast nur 200€ mehr bezahlt beim großen M-Markt und dafür 40% weniger Leistung bekommen! Gratuliere zum Neuerwerb! Die Antwort könnt ihr euch ja denken, der liebe Verkäufer war ein ganz aufgeklärter, der ja soviel Kompetenz hatte um zu differenzieren zwischen AMD=schlecht, NVidia=gut, hoher Preis=noch besser.

Bei nem anderen Freund neulich habe ich dann seinen neuen PC zusammengebaut und ihm dabei eine meiner zuletzt verwendeten 280X verkauft, so das er etwas Geld sparen konnte. Soweit so gut, die Kiste ist gelaufen aber ich hatte einen Einbaurahmen vergessen für die Festplatten und musste kurz nach Hause fahren. Als ich wiederkam, hat sein Bruder das Zimmer gerade verlassen mit einem abwertenden Blick auf mich und als wir dann zum reden kamen, meinte er ich solle doch bitte meine 280X wieder ausbauen und mitnehmen, sein Bruder verkauft ihm für weniger Geld diese ach so tolle NVidia-Karte da drüben in der Schachtel, die er selbst nichtmehr braucht und er hätte auch lieber eine NVidia-Karte im Rechner. Kurz geprüft und nix identifizierendes auf dem PCB erkannt, da die Aufkleber gefehlt haben und die Schachtel nicht zum Modell passte also alles wieder umgebaut mit Zähneknirschen. (wollte ja eigentlich auch die Graka loswerden) Als ich dann den PC hochfuhr und im Gerätemanager erkannte das es sich bei der Grafikkarte um eine GTX470 handelt, bin ich fast vom Glauben abgefallen. Wer will mir denn bitte erzählen, das eine GTX470 besser ist als eine 280X, nur weil diese von NVidia gebaut wurde? Na gut, ging dann aber alles recht fix... Benchmarks und seine Lieblingsspiele installiert, Tests drüberlaufen lassen und nochmal Karte getauscht. Es dauerte keine 10 Minuten dann war das Thema gegessen und er nahm doch lieber die AMD für gerademal 10€ mehr, die ich Freundschaftspreis verlangt habe. *kopfschüttel* (1 Stunde verschwendete Lebenszeit)

Oder anderer Fall, ein eigentlich im PC-Bereich sehr gut unterrichteter Kumpel, mit dem ich einige Systeme gebaut habe bisher. Der partou nichtmehr von einer Meinung abweicht, die ich ihm vor etwa 10(!!!) Jahren gegeben habe, als AMD ne wirklich miese Serie hatte (war glaub ich die Radeon 8000er Serie), die regelmäßig defekt ging als Kondensatoren einfach so im Betrieb von der Platine gefallen sind. Damals habe ich gesagt, diese Kartenserie von AMD taugt nix und als ihm, genau wie mir, die Karte nach kurzer Zeit kaputt ging, wechselte er in das Lager von NVidia. Seitdem habe ich ihm schon häufiger vorgeschlagen in den letzten Jahren, sich die AMD-Oberklasse anzusehen, was er kategorisch ablehnt. "Aber du hast mir doch gesagt das AMD Müll ist und mit NVidia hatte ich sowas nie"... sind dann die gebetsmühlenartigen Aussagen die immer kommen. "Ich bleib bei NVidia, da sind die Treiber wenigstens ordentlich"... verstehe nicht, warum einige Menschen nicht ordentlich differenzieren können!? Man gibt dem Neuen nichtmal eine Chance, nur weil es früher mal schlechter war? Was dahinter für eine Logik steckt möchte ich gerne mal begreifen aber naja, so zahlt er halt mal schnell tausende Euro für neue Grafikkarten obwohl man für einen Bruchteil des Preises auch gleichwertige, wenn nicht gar bessere Hardware von AMD bekommen könnte. *Kopfschüttel*
===============================================================================================


Es ist einfach immer das Gleiche, die Menschen machen mit so einem Verhalten den Markt kaputt und wundern sich am Ende, wieso wir alle verlieren wenn eine Größe wie AMD plötzlich den Bach runtergeht. Ich persönlich baue auch in den nächsten Rechner meiner Frau wieder eine AMD-Karte ein, ganz einfach weil die Treiber gleichwertig sind mit NVidia und ich keine Probleme mehr wie noch vor 10-12 Jahren habe. Folglich wähle ich das Produkt, was mir für mein Geld die bessere P/L bietet und nicht das Produkt, dessen Schachtel die gleiche Farbe hat, wie die letzte/n Grafikkarte/n die ich bisher genutzt habe.

Am Ende bleibt zu sagen, ich wünsche mir einfach mal ein wenig mehr Gleichberechtigung am Markt und nicht das ständig auf AMD eingetreten wird für Sachen, die A) längst verjährt sind und B) erstunken und erlogen werden von den verschiedensten Seiten, seien es grüne Fanboys oder profitgeile Einzelhändler.

Soviel nurmal von mir.


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Toller Beitrag Astra! Hab ich gerade sehr gern
gelesen. Liegt halt leider auch daran,
dass ein sehr grosser Teil der PC-Bediener Null Ahnung davon hat. Die meisten User sind einfach
zu faul und wollen sich sozusagen nicht "aufklären". Wenn möglich, tendiere ich auch
zu AMD, allein weil ich eben auch nicht nur
NVidia unterstützen möchte. Die 970
hat es mir aber nun angetan ^^


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

=( Bitte wieder hochkommen sonst können wir nachher Mondpreise an Intel und Nvidia zahlen ._:


Edit: Das Kartellamt würde das nicht zulassen. aha? und wie? Amd mit $$$ retten? und wo drucken sie die $? Steuergeld?


----------



## DBGTKING (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

ich gebe zu ich tendiere ja mehr zu nividia.Ich habe wie mein bruder amd ebenfalls auch damals eine Chance gegeben.Ich hatte ne hd 4870 drinnen gehabt.Ich habe nur Probleme gehabt.Von exoten spiele wie Paretorians,Kane & Lynch 1 die haben alle beiden nur Grafikfehler gehabt und immer wieder stürzten die spiele ab und wenn die mal liefen ruckelten die trotz 60 fps und welche fps es wirklich waren keien ahnung mal 15 mal 2 fps und wieder mehr wie die Grafikkarte lustig drauf war.Auch Gotach ruckelte.Alles alte spiele.Empire Erath zeigt keine Texturen mehr an,Bäume und gegenstände scheben in der Luft.Als ich da was im Treiber panel einstellen wollte ist der mir ebenfalls abgestürzt gewesen.Ich habe alles mögliche ausprobiert ich habe sogar auf 800x600 gestellt,es ergab keine besserung.Auch die temberaturen waren normal gewesen 55 Grad ist nicht heiß.Auch bei GTA 4 obwohl es die aktuellste version ist und auch bis heute die letzte,lief selbst auf minimum sehr schlecht,genauso schlecht wie die 7600 gt agb weil ihre 1 gb ihr nichts genutzt hatte.

Auch jetzt spiele ich vermehrt eher ältere Spiele,die neuen sagen mir irgendwie nicht so zu,ich weis nicht warscheinlich unterstütze ich den markt gerade bei keinem bereich so richtig.Ich weis auch nicht ob die älteren Spiele jetzt besser laufen aber ich habe nur überwiegend von neuen Pc Spielen eine Verbesserung gehört und gelesen kappt.Darum gehe ich auch davon aus das sich aus meienr sicht nichts ändert wird.Mag sein das der Grafikkartne Treiebr jetzt nicht mehr abstürzen wird aber ,ihr glaub doch nciht im ernst das die alten Pc Spiele nun aufeinmal besser alufen als früher.

Damit ich meine Meinung ändert kann,müsste mir einer eine aktuelle Grafikkarte leihen damit ich die alten Pc Spiele drauf testen kann.Nur macht das ja leider keiner und keiner macht sich die mühe alte Pc Spiele auf neueren Grafikkarten zu testen.Ich weis nur welche spiele von den alten wirklich drauf laufen würden.

Und zwar:Company of heroes oppsing Front + alle Addons,UT2004,Quake 3 Arena,Rayman 3,Battlefield 1942,Warcraft 3 + addons,Serious sam 1(die box),Serious sam 2  diese Spiele gingen ohne Probleme.Doch ich kann mich halt nicht auf das Glück verlassen das alles auch wirklich geht,ich habe schon zu viel Pech im leben gehabt und möchte mich daher nicht auch noch eines mehr haben


----------



## uka (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Wieder einige polemische Beiträge hier .. klar gab und gibt es mal n Treiber Problem bei Nvidia, die gab und gibt es aber auch bei AMD. Ich schicke öfter Rechner wieder ein, die einen Grafikkartendefekt haben (Dell, alles AMD Karten) - aber vielleicht würde ich auch genauso viele von Nvidia einschicken ... in den Servern sind tw. Quadro drinne, davon war noch nicht eine Schrott, ist aber auch ne andere Preisklasse. 

Damals (vor Jahrzehnten) hatte AMD / ATI arge Treiberprobleme grade mit CI und das geistert halt nach wie vor in den Köpfen rum. Auch zu leugnen, das es damals so war, bringt nix . 

AMD als Konkurrent muss erhalten bleiben, auch wenn ich mir seit dem Aufkauf von ATI durch AMD keine Karte der Roten mehr gekauft habe (und wahrscheinlich auch nicht werde).


----------



## Rollora (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Katastrophale Zahlen und das inklusive Weihnachtsgeschäft, aber sie waren zu erwarten:

Bei den CPUs hat man nichts mitzureden, APUs sind ein Nischenprodukt bis auf die Konsolen.
Und der ach so tolle Grafikkartenmarkt bei AMD hat das letzte "neue" Produkt 2011 gebracht, seither sind es eigentlich nur kleine Updates von GCN.
Dass die GPU Sparte langsam an Fahrt verlieren würde war abzusehen: AMD hat seit letztem Quartal einen deutlich rückwärtsgehenden Marktanteil, grade mal ~30%, dann kommt natürlich hinzu, dass AMD ständig über den Preis konkurrieren muss, statt wie etwa Nvidia den Preis hochhalten zu können.
Zumal Nvidia auch seit Maxwell deutlich geringere Herstellungskosten hat.

Das alles zeigt einiges über die schlechte Situation. Aber das wirklich große, hoffentlich einmalige Problem sind natürlich die Abgänge in der Führungsetage, die vorher ordentlich Entlohnt werden wollen.

Wie gesagt: nicht wirklich überraschend und dennoch blöd, dass man sich nicht erholen kann.
Hoffentlich bringen ARM, APU Business, eine neue Architektur bei den CPUs und GPUs bald die Wende, AMD ist nur noch ein Schatten von früher und es tut irgendwo weh ihnen bei ihren ständigen Versuchen sich aufzurappeln zusehen zu müssen...





murkskopf schrieb:


> Das man im Desktop-Markt keine Chance gegen  Intel hat und man auf den Produkten sitzen bleibt, sollte AMD klar sein.  Aber wie wenig Mühe man sich mit Beema & Mullins auf dem  Mobile-Markt gegeben zu haben scheint, ist erschreckend.
> 
> Sowohl bei Tom's Hardware als auch bei Golem hatte man das  Discovery-Tablet von AMD mit Mullins-APU getestet, und dieses den  allgegenwärtigen Windows-Tablets mit Intel Atom-Quadcores für überlegen  befunden. Dennoch gibt es hunderte Angebote mit Intel Atom Z3xyz und  keine Angebote mit AMD-APU.


das hat eigentlich gar nicht so viel mit AMD zu tun, Intel bietet die Mobilprozessoren um 1$ das Stück an, da KANN man bei AMD nicht dagegen gehen.





RavionHD schrieb:


> AMD sollte ihre neuen Karten etwas schneller  releasen, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die das noch lange  durchhalten.


Wärs doch nur so einfach 
Seit 2006 brennt bei AMD der Hut, wenn man mal soeben ein Produkt früher Releasen könnte, würde man das wohl machen





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Entwickle du mal ein Prozessor ohne Geld!


Völlig richtig. Und das ist genau der Punkt.
AMD rinnt seit fast 10 Jahren das Geld aus den Händen, es kommt nichts nach.
Hinzu kommt, dass man inzwischen nur noch einen viel kleineren Teil an Entwicklern und Forschern hat, die sich aber statt um CPU und GPU auch um APUs und um ARM usw usf kümmern sollen.
Man ist vielleicht breiter aufgestellt, aber insgesamt ist das eine Schwächung des früheren Kerngeschäfts.

Es ist auch nicht wirklich zu erwarten, dass man noch lange mit Nvidia mithalten kann: ähnlich wie bei Intel vs AMD im x86 Markt, braucht man auch im GPU Markt die nötigen Marktanteile und Ressourcen um regelmäßig gute Produkte zu entwerfen.
Nvidia hat jetzt seit einigen Monaten über 70% Marktanteil und sowieso hat man seit 2004 über die Hälfte des Marktes, man verdient also immer mehr als AMD und hat somit auch mehr Forschungs und Entwicklungsgeld.





CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das ist heute nicht mehr so  sicher, da es ja schließlich einen sehr großen ARM-Markt gibt und ich es  für nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich halte, dass die Kartellämter darauf  verzichten zwischen x86 und ARM zu differenzieren !


Spätestens seit "Wintel" geschichte ist weil Windows ja auch auf ARM läuft (lief? Windows RT) teilen sich quasi x86 und ARM den Markt und nicht Intel x86 und AMD x86.
Das hat auch AMD erkannt, sonst hätte man sich nie entschieden ARM zu entwickeln



neith schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon auf computerbase erfahren musste,  wohin dieser Artikel geht möchte ich hier doch einmal meinen Kommentar  dazu abgeben, egal ob er (wahrscheinlich) ignoriert wird oder nicht.  Zuerst über diejenigen, die sich darüber beschweren, dass AMD schon  länger nichts neues auf den High-End Cpu-Markt wirft. Schon mal  überlegt, woran das liegen könnte? Vergleich mal den Umsatz von AMD mit  dem RnD-Budget von Intel, merkt man was? Und dann denkt man noch mal ein  paar Jährchen zurück und denkt darüber nach woran das liegen könnte...  Dafür, dass AMD mit dem kleinsten Etat zurechtkommen muss, haben sie in  der letzten Zeit die meisten Innotavtionen hervorgebracht, im Gegensatz  zu gewissen anderen Big Playern....


man muss, egal wie oft man Intel jetzt "Schummelei" unterstellt (die vogekommen ist, aber auch von AMD Seite, das ist jetzt aber nicht Inhalt der Diskussion) AMD auch vorhalten, dass sie 2001-2006 absolut nichts aus ihrer konkurrenzfähigen Situation gemacht haben. Schau dir doch die Zahlen an?
Aber was sagen die Zahlen: Die Tatsache ist einfach: Intel hat in der Zeit wo man nicht durchgehend die schnellsten Prozessoren hatte, eine enorme Marketingkampagne gefahren, während man bei AMD geglaubt hat, dass sich die Prozessoren um bis zu 1300€  (FX) von selbst verkaufen. 
Daraus resultierte aber: jeder kannte damals (und bis Heute) Intel speziell (damals) den "Pentium". AMD? Wer oder was ist das?
Man hat es einfach versäumt den Athlon zu bewerben. Es ist nämlich völlig egal wie gut oder schlecht ein Produkt ist, kennt ein User es aus der Werbung, kauft er es eher.
Ich kaufe ständig Produkte im Supermarkt weil sie neben anderen stehen die das gleiche versprechen aber ich nicht aus der Werbung kenne. Wenn ich was aus der Werbung kenne, glaube ich eher, dass ich Qualität kaufe (ist natürlich blödsinn, aber so ist die Psychologie halt manchmal).
Also: AMD hat es hier schon vor vielen Jahren versäumt. Sowohl bei CPUs als auch bei (ATI) GPUs.



neith schrieb:


> Und dann zu denjenigen, die meinen, dass AMD endlich mal was im High-End  Segment nachlegen sollte. Wenn man sich den Verlauf der Marktanteile  von AMD-Karten anschaut, selbst zu den Zeiten, als AMD die Oberhand  hatte, erkennt man recht schnell, dass es schei****egal ist, was AMD  rausbringt, selbst wenn AMD morgen Karten rausbringt, die 100% schneller  als die GTX980 sind und dabei 100 Watt weniger verbrauchen, würde das  nichts ändern, da die ganzen Jünger mit der grünen Brille erst wieder  Nvidiakarten kaufen würden, egal was AMD macht, solange nicht ein  Umdenken unter den Konsumenten stattfindet, was nicht passieren wird,  wird sich an der Lage von AMD nichts ändern.


Völlig falsch: Nvidias Vorsprung ist ja kein blinder Glaube sondern ist in vielen Bereichen tatsächlich vorhanden (Open GL usw).
Zumal auch, wenn man sich die Grafikkarten-Marktanteile ansieht (3d Center hat dazu detaillierte Aufstellungen), klar ersichtlich ist, dass man 2002-2004 sogar die Marktführerschaft vor Nvidia hatte, nur damals hat man sich den Ruf völlig ramponiert: zwar hatte man die beste Grafikkarte, doch die Treiber waren insgesamt beschissen und davon abgesehen fiel man negativ in der Presse mit wiederholten Benchmarkschummeleien auf(die man später als "Bug" abgetan hat, obwohl man mit den Zahlen auf den Folien fest geworben hat).


neith schrieb:


> Noch ein letztes Wort zu denjenigen unter uns, die meinen, dass die  High-End Karten egal sind, da der Hauptteil des Gewinns eh mit den  Midrangekarten gemacht wird, der soll sich mal die Quartalszahlen von  Nvidia anschauen seit die 900er-Karten vorgestellt wurden, Nvidia  verdient sich momentan vor allem aufgrund dieser Karten eine goldene  Nase, obwohl diese nichts weiter als Midrangekarten sind, die zu  High-End Preisen verkauft werden, aber egal, die Leute kaufen es  ja^^.....


Das "meinen" nicht die Leute, der Markt über 300€ ist tatsächlich im Einstelligen Prozentbereich, was Umsatz betrifft im Vergleich zum Rest.
Was Nvidia natürlich nicht daran hindert, dass man, wenn man mit einem Produkt gut dasteht, man oft die ganze Produktlinie gut findet.

Kennst du den Cheerleader-Effekt?


sfc schrieb:


> Mittlerweile befürchte ich auch das Schlimmste. Die  haben mittlerweile mehr Schulden, als sie überhaupt noch wert sind. Ich  finde es auch unheimlich schade, dass sie trotz ihres Mini-Budget noch  sowas wie Mullins raushauen können - und es dann nicht loswerden, weil  Intel trotz schlechterer Produkte den Markt beherrscht. Da sollte man  echt mal nachprüfen, ob das noch mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Intel hat  damals schon nachweislich AMDs High-End-CPU-Sparte mit illegalen  Methoden vernichtet.


Immer diese Märchen.
Nein hat man nicht, die High-End CPU Sparte hatte zu der Zeit 1300€ Prozessoren rausgehauen die sich so gut verkauft haben, dass AMD Lieferprobleme hatte.
Jeder der damals nen FX wollte, musste lange warten.

Und nicht der vergleichsweise kleine Saturn-Deal hat AMD kaputt gemacht, sondern AMDs mangelnde Marketing, deren Produktionsprobleme und deren Probleme mit Drittherstellern (diverse Boards waren echt mangelnde Qualität, die Kunden sind Reihenweise zurückgekommen und haben gesagt "nie wieder AMD" obwohl die Mainboards das Problem waren (oder doch die von AMD vergebenen Spezifikationen sowie die Qualitätssicherung?).
Hör auf Intel ALLE Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben. Klar war es ein Verbrechen (das bestraft wurde, und nicht zu wenig, wie manche AMD Menschen glauben wollen), aber selbst wenn man mit der Methode AMD Marktanteile abgeluchst haben will, erklärt das immer noch nicht das miese Marketing, das schon immer AMDs Problem war und die schlechte Verfügbarkeit von Prozessoren, die dafür für Mondpreise verkauft wurden.

Vielleicht waren es auch die vielen Lügen die AMD damals den Kunden aufgetischt hat "der Sockel 939 wird ab jetzt noch viele Jahre mit den neuesten Prozessoren und Technologien versorgt werden" (ein halbes Jahr nach der Aussage kommt AM2 um die Ecke und das Supportende von 939 wurde bekannt gegeben).

AMD hat schon seit Jahren an seiner eigenen Misere gebastelt, kein Grund einen einzelnen schwarzen Peter zu suchen und den dann wen anderen zuzuschieben.



sfc schrieb:


> Dass sich Radeons seit Jahren schlechter als Geforces verkaufen und  Komplett-PCs mit Radeons sogar wie Blei im Regal liegen bleibt, ist auch  sehr ärgerlich.


Mein Vater hat mir da was ganz einfaches beigebracht: "Wer nicht wirbt, der stirbt".
Das ist eine uralte Weisheit und AMD lernt diese nach und nach und nach. Aber man stirbt halt schon sehr lange und jetzt hat man für die Werbung auch kein Geld mehr.
Die Verantwortlichen sind längst über Board gegangen bzw haben sich mit dem Rettungsschiff abgesetzt.


sfc schrieb:


> Das ist in Ethusiasten-Communitys wie hier ja anders,  da sieht es ausgeglichen aus. Aber für den Gesamtmarkt ist das recht  unerheblich. Der 0815-User kauft sich ne Geforce, "da schneller und  überhaupt ... Geforce und so", ohne die Pro und Contras überhaupt zu  kennen.


Was interessieren mich als jemand, der keine Ahnung hat technische Details?
Ich will die Marke die bekannt ist und Qualität verspricht. Und nur damits klar ist: ich benutze privat AMD Grafikkarten und habe in den letzten 10 Jahren 6 AMD Prozessoren und 1 Intel gehabt (den i7 von 2008).
Dennoch: Ich kenne AMD eigentlich nur, weil ich mich mit der Materie beschäftige. 
Intel kennt jeder.
Nvidia zumindest viele Spieler.




sfc schrieb:


> Was kann AMD da schon groß dran ändern, wenn von der Konkurrenz  sogar kaputte Karten wie die 970 mit Fiepproblemen, fehlendem Speicher,  Treiberruckeln und -flimmern und eigentlich schon altmodisch wenig VRAM  als totale Offenbarung gefeiert werden?


Die DURCHGEHENDEN Fiepprobleme sind ärgerlich, aber ganz ehrlich: Ich bin auf Spulenfiepen allergisch und ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren KEINE Radeon, die nicht gefiept hat bis ich das Problem selbst repariert hab (man kann Spulenfiepen reparieren, kostet die Garantie).
Und sämtliche anderen "Fehler" finden sich genauso bei AMD. Ich hab eine ganze Liste an Kuriositäten die sich bei AMD abgespielt haben und bis heute nicht gefixed sind: Etwa vollaufende Speicher bei Battlefield 4, nicht funktionierende BluRay und Flash beschleunigung auf manchen Systemen, keine 2D Beschleunigung, Abstürze usw usf.
Das gibts bei AMD mindestens genauso oft... nein eigentlich sogar öfter: Nvidia hat durch ihren Jahrelangen 2x so großen Marktanteil wesentlich mehr Feedback von Käufern die dann in die Qualitätssicherung fließen. Und näheren Kontakt zu entwicklern.
Man darf nicht den Computerbase Artikel übersehen, der zeigt, dass sämtliche Early Acess Titel auf Nvidia-Karten teils 2x so schnell laufen, bis AMD nach Monaten mal einen Treiber rausgebracht hat, der optimiert ist. Weniger AMDs Schuld als Nvidias bessere Marktposition: Ein Entwickler entwickelt halt auf die meist verbreitete Hardware hin und das ist Nvidia. Mit Abstand. Ein Henne-Ei Problem.


sfc schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst überhaupt erst zu  AMD gewechselt, weil ich die Marktverteilung zugunsten Nvidias und den  völlig unverdienten Nimbus ärgerlich fand und gegen ein GPU-Monopol bin.  Bereut habe ich das als 1440p-Gamer bisher nicht. Von den vielfach  beschworenen Problemen bei AMD habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht viel  mitbekommen.


Jeder aus seinen Gründen: Ich kaufe ATI/AMD seit dem Verkauf von 3dfx, aber inzwischen sind 15 Jahre vergangen und ich sehe in der Arbeit (da wird mir die NVidia vorgesetzt), dass vieles darauf besser funktioniert. Bei Spielen egal, beim Arbeiten... nicht so. 

Meine nächste Grafikkarte? Na mal schauen, und abwarten auf 16/14nm. Nicht nur der Balken bei den FPS entscheidet, die FPS Konsistenz, Treiberfeatures (PhysX, Cuda, Mantle usw...) entscheiden auch genauso wie die Marktsituation: kann AMD sich erholen, oder bleibt man bei unter 30% Marktanteil? Was bedeutet das für guten Support...





Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer wieder ärgerlich auf  Vorurteile gegen AMD/ATI vorgehen zu müssen. Ja, ich bin momentan von  meinem 280x Crossfire zu einer 780ti Matrix gewechselt, da ich sehr  günstig rangekommen bin und diese unterm Strich für mich - nachdem ich  zuerst eine 290x getestet habe - die bessere Karte ist. Trotzdem finde  ich AMD bei weitem nicht schlecht oder meide es gar, wieso auch? Ich  finde die rote Fraktion tut weitaus mehr für den Fortschritt als die  Grünen es die letzten Jahre getan haben. Mantle ist für mich eines der  deutlichsten Beispiele momentan. Aber wenn man sich dann im  Bekanntenkreis etc. umhört dann wird sehr schnell deutlich, warum es  denn wohl aussieht, wie es momentan ist.
> 
> Es ist einfach immer das Gleiche, die Menschen machen mit so einem  Verhalten den Markt kaputt und wundern sich am Ende, wieso wir alle  verlieren wenn eine Größe wie AMD plötzlich den Bach runtergeht. Ich  persönlich baue auch in den nächsten Rechner meiner Frau wieder eine  AMD-Karte ein, ganz einfach weil die Treiber gleichwertig sind mit  NVidia und ich keine Probleme mehr wie noch vor 10-12 Jahren habe.  Folglich wähle ich das Produkt, was mir für mein Geld die bessere P/L  bietet und nicht das Produkt, dessen Schachtel die gleiche Farbe hat,  wie die letzte/n Grafikkarte/n die ich bisher genutzt habe.
> 
> ...


Bin ich voll bei dir:
ich denke 90% der User würden keinen Unterschied merken, ob nun eine AMD oder Nvidia im System ist. Zumindest bei Spielen nicht.
Die alten Vorurteil (Treiber) stimmen so nicht mehr wirklich: In Spielen sind AMD und NV meist gleichauf.
Davon abgesehen.... nun hat man bei Nvidia schon durchaus einen Vorsprung. Speziell im Profimarkt natürlich. Aber AMD kommt ran.
Das mit dem längst verjährt sollte dann aber auch bei anderen Herstellern gelten: die 2000-2002 Affäre von Intel bei Mediamarkt und Saturn ist verjährt, oder diverse Treiberschummeleien von ALLEN Herstellern (Intel war hier kürzlich in den Medien, besonders bunt hat später es aber ATI getrieben... davor übrigens um ca 1998 rum Intel mit ihrem eigenen Grafikchip der in genau einem Benchmark gut dabei war... und das war der "Hauseiegene"  ).





Nickles schrieb:


> =( Bitte wieder hochkommen sonst können wir nachher Mondpreise an Intel und Nvidia zahlen ._:


Erstens will ich wieder zwei gleich starke CPU Hersteller und zweitens GPU HErsteller.
Ich liebe es Benchmarktabellen zu vergleichen und zu schauen wer wo unter welchen Umständen dominiert oder eben auch nicht. Keine Ahnung warum.

Und zweitens...das mit den Mondpreisen will ich auch nicht haben. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die ausgeflipptesten Preise bei CPUs immer noch die FX hatten, wie gesagt die gingen fast bis 1300€...
Davor hieß es immer AMD is so geil weil sie tolle Produkte zum geringen Preis anbieten, dann hieß es einfach, für ein geiles Produkt soll man doch nicht so geizig sein...
Man kann sich die Welt schon schönreden


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Ausserdem darf AMD nicht pleite gehen, weil sonst einige PC-Zeitschriften-Redakteure arbeitslos werden. Es gibt dann keinen Grund mehr für ein Haufen Benchmarks und Balken. Weil man kann sich ja nur noch Rechner mit i3/i5/i7 und GTXx60/x70/x80 zusammenstellen. Da brauch man nichts mehr benchen und das wär ein ziemlich langweiliger Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



> Und zweitens...das mit den Mondpreisen will ich auch nicht haben. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die ausgeflipptesten Preise bei CPUs immer noch die FX hatten, wie gesagt die gingen fast bis 1300€...
> Davor hieß es immer AMD is so geil weil sie tolle Produkte zum geringen Preis anbieten, dann hieß es einfach, für ein geiles Produkt soll man doch nicht so geizig sein...
> Man kann sich die Welt schon schönreden


Mal ehrlich, du zahlst heute schon mondpreise bei nv. Wie würde das erst aussehen mit Monopol?
omg


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Nickles schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, du zahlst heute schon mondpreise bei nv. Wie würde das erst aussehen mit Monopol?
> omg



Mondpreise könnten sie sowieso nicht verlangen, da sonst keiner ihre Karten kauft und sie letztendlich pleite gehen würden, aber der technische Fortschritt wäre langsamer, jedes Jahr wohl nur 25%.

So und so, sollte AMD Pleite gehen kauft irgendwer deren GPU und CPU Sparte auf, saniert dort und es geht weiter, von daher wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nie dazu kommen dass Nvidia alleine dasteht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Die kommende GPU wird der Hammer, da sie eine SoC sein wird. Der kommende Highend CPU von AMD wird wieder ein Phenom sein. Wenn das AMD nicht hilft, dann geht es wie immer nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## Locuza (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Was macht einen SoC so Hammer? 
Und was wird die nächste "Highend CPU", welche nicht vor 2016 erscheint, mit einem Phenom verbinden?


----------



## hfb (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn das AMD nicht hilft, dann geht es wie immer nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.



Echt? Wozu macht sich Rolli die Mühe, diesen langen Beitrag zu verfassen (#20)?

Damit genau die Zielgruppe, die mal einen Faktencheck vertragen könnte, ihn nicht liest? 

Ich hab selbst mehr AMD-CPUs als Intel verbaut (zugegeben, ATI kommt mir nicht ins Gehäuse), aber diese

ewige Glorifizierung AMDs ertrag ich nur an guten Tagen.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon auf das AMD-Tablet, aber das liegt wohl daran, dass Intel diesen Markt subvensioniert und Microsoft Rabatte nur für Intel-Tablets gewährt.



Genau. Immer wenn AMD nicht konkurrenzfähig ist, sind die bösen kriminellen Machenschaften der Konkurrenz verantwortlich, egal ob Intel und Nvidia.. 
Machen wir es doch einfach kurz und sagen: Wer auch immer sich gegen AMD stellt ist ein Verbrecher.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Um so mehr, für mich auf eine Radeon zu setzen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Genau. Immer wenn AMD nicht konkurrenzfähig ist, sind die bösen kriminellen Machenschaften der Konkurrenz verantwortlich, egal ob Intel und Nvidia..



Und interessanterweise hat AMD in dem einzigen Zeitraum, in dem tatsächlich ein paar unfaire Maßnhamen nachgewiesen wurden, mit Abstand den größten Zugewinn an Marktanteilen der ~letzten 20 Jahre verbuchen können 

@Topic:
War zu erwarten. Die letzte größere Neuvorstellung bei AMD liegt lange zurück und war der Konkurrenz auch nicht auf ganzer Linie überlegen. Solange man seine Marktchancen oben halten muss, in dem man Produkte mit Oberklasse-Herstellungsaufwand zu Mittelklassepreisen verkauft, kommt man nicht auf grüne Zahlen.

Leider scheint AMD, nach einigen positiven Lichtblicken in der Zwischenzeit, einfach nicht einzusehen, dass man mittlerweile zu klein geschrumpft ist, um im ultramobile-, mobile-, Low-End-, Mid-End-, Server-, ARM-Server-, Custom-, Embedded- und GPU-Markt erfolgreich zu sein. Wer ein kleines Entwicklerteam zu weit aufspaltet bringt vielleicht viele interessante Produkte hervor, ist unterm Strich aber quasi immer nur der Zweitbeste. Die Leute kaufen aber eher das erstbeste und in den wenigen Fällen, in denen man tatsächlich die beste Option wär, versäumt AMD es dann auch noch, dies den Leuten mitzuteilen. Schon vor 10 Jahren haben viele gesagt, dass man die guten Produkte mit dem Marketing nie in angemessenes Geld umwandeln kann und mittlerweile hat AMD eben sowohl kein Marketing, als auch kein Geld, dass man damals verschenkt hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

War zu erwarten, wenn man nichts neues/besseres heraus bringt.
Maxwell und Haswell(-E) ist nicht gerade etwas, wo man die Füße hochlegen darf und nichts tun muss.
Selbst schuld.
Ich rüste gerade auf, und mein Geld bekommt Intel und Nvidia, zurecht.


----------



## Rollora (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Nickles schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, du zahlst heute schon mondpreise bei nv. Wie würde das erst aussehen mit Monopol?
> omg


Ich sag' ja ich will sie nicht haben.
Aber auch Nvidia muss sich nach Angebot und Nachfrage richten:
Will niemand 200+ € für eine GPU ausgeben, muss das auch niemand. Bietet  Nvdidia aber nur GPUs ab 200€ an haben sie keine Abnehmer.
Ganz einfach.





hfb schrieb:


> Echt? Wozu macht sich Rolli die Mühe, diesen langen Beitrag zu verfassen (#20)?.


Dankeschön für das Lob!


hfb schrieb:


> Damit genau die Zielgruppe, die mal einen Faktencheck vertragen könnte, ihn nicht liest?


Vielleicht wollte ich auch einfach nur nicht schlafen gehen 

Nein, stimmt schon. Wollte mal ein paar Fakten zusammentragen.


hfb schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst mehr AMD-CPUs als Intel verbaut (zugegeben, ATI kommt mir nicht ins Gehäuse), aber diese
> 
> ewige Glorifizierung AMDs ertrag ich nur an guten Tagen.


Geht mir auch so, dabei bin ich jemand der gerne für den "Underdog" die Daumen drückt.
Aber an der aktuellen Misere ist man einfach selbst schuld, das muss man jetzt mal einsehen.

Und dank dieser Misere, (der schlechten Finanzsituation und das wenige Geld das man auch noch hat in 20 verschiedene Richtungen zu blasen) wird es auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit bergauf gehen.
Ich fürchte man wird sich weiter schrumpfen, bis man selbst als Kaufoption für eine andere Firma nichts mehr taugt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und interessanterweise hat AMD in dem  einzigen Zeitraum, in dem tatsächlich ein paar unfaire Maßnhamen  nachgewiesen wurden, mit Abstand den größten Zugewinn an Marktanteilen  der ~letzten 20 Jahre verbuchen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das darfst du doch manchen Leuten nicht so brühwarm erzählen.
Es ist doch viel einfacher zu sagen, Intel habe die ganze Welt bestochen, damit alle Intel kaufen, statt sich ein wenig an die Fakten zu halten.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider scheint AMD, nach einigen positiven Lichtblicken in der  Zwischenzeit, einfach nicht einzusehen, dass man mittlerweile zu klein  geschrumpft ist, um im ultramobile-, mobile-, Low-End-, Mid-End-,  Server-, ARM-Server-, Custom-, Embedded- und GPU-Markt erfolgreich zu  sein. Wer ein kleines Entwicklerteam zu weit aufspaltet bringt  vielleicht viele interessante Produkte hervor, ist unterm Strich aber  quasi immer nur der Zweitbeste. Die Leute kaufen aber eher das erstbeste  und in den wenigen Fällen, in denen man tatsächlich die beste Option  wär, versäumt AMD es dann auch noch, dies den Leuten mitzuteilen. Schon  vor 10 Jahren haben viele gesagt, dass man die guten Produkte mit dem  Marketing nie in angemessenes Geld umwandeln kann und mittlerweile hat  AMD eben sowohl kein Marketing, als auch kein Geld, dass man damals  verschenkt hat.


Das ist genau das Problem: man hat eh kein Geld (und Ressourcen) und das verteilt man dann auch noch überall hin.
Somit sind diese 2. besten Produkte, wie du sie nennst, dann auch wirklich durchgehend eine Spur schlechter. So ist etwa die Effizienz des Chips schwächer, weil das (dank Nebengeschäft APU kleinere) Entwicklerteam nicht so sehr an den Details schrauben konnte, aber eben auch GLEICHZEITIG das Treiberteam kleiner und noch dazu kommt, dass man bei den Entwicklern immer mehr Halt verliert (trotz Konsolendeals verwunderlich)...
Und das ist mal nur das Grafikkartengeschäft. 
Ob bei der Prozessorentwicklung von den x86 Projekten welche zur ARM-Entwicklung gegangen sind weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber ist auch anzunehmen, dass AMD da nicht viele neue Entwickler einfach eingestellt hat.
Alles in allem bleibt nur eines: weiter schrumpfen.

Seltsam ist, dass man noch ganz andere Zahlen vorhergesagt hat für dieses Quartal, da hat man sich wohl ein bisschen verschätzt. Sollte auch nicht vorkommen... Vielleicht hat man den Phenom 1 genommen zum Berechnen der Zahlen und hat vergessen den TLB Bug auszuschalten...


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Ja, es ist echt schade, dass AMD so schlecht dasteht. Gerade im mobilen Bereich sollte es besser aussehen, aber wenn man sich dort auf die Suche begibt... Da findet man fast keine Auswahl.

Warum die Notebook Hersteller nicht öfter auch mal auf Modelle mit AMD zurückgreifen, ist mir ein Schleier. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur ein einziger Grund für ein. Die Dummheit der Endverbraucher. Gerade heute hatte ich wieder so ein Gespräch. Ja, so ein Gespräch indem jemand ein Notebook suchte und es unbedingt ein Intel i-modell sein sollte, weil das sind ja die besten... 
Am Ende stand quasi nur ein Modell zur Auswahl. Ein Lenovo G50-45 mit einem AMD A8-6310, oder  mit einem Pentium N3530. Er wollte einen Core I, den gab's aber nicht. Was an dem Pentium anders ist, wusste er auch nicht, aber es steht ja Intel drauf, also muss es gut sein. Ich hab ihm dann Benchmarks gezeigt, wo sich der AMD sichtlich überlegen zeigt, aber von ihm kam dann: "Ja aber die Intel sind ja trotzdem besser. Das ist so." 
Ich wäre fast explodiert in diesem Moment. Woher kommt bloß dieser dumme Gedanke? Obwohl er keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte und es nicht gab was er eigentlich wollte, kauft er etwas dass vom selben Hersteller ist, obwohl man ihm zeigt, dass es schlechter ist. Daran ist ausschließlich seine Dummheit und AMD's Marketing schuld.  Ob AMD das jemals wieder hinbekommen kann, weiß ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Hoffentlich hat der nette Herr bald mal Probleme mit der tollen GPU des Pentium, die so super leistungsfähig ist, weil Intel.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat der nette Herr bald mal Probleme mit der tollen GPU des Pentium, die so super leistungsfähig ist, weil Intel.



Auch schon erlebt aber dann sagen sich die Herren gerne selbst "naja ein Montagsmodell kann jeder mal erwischen, beim nächstenmal dann wieder"... nur bei AMD scheint das nicht zu zählen - einmal was schlechtes abgeliefert und schon sind die Produkte über Jahre hinweg nicht für diese Leute tragbar. Schliesslich hat ihnen ja jeder damals schon gesagt das Intel/NVidia besser ist. Dabei kann ich mich noch sehr gut an einige Serien von NVidia oder Intel erinnern, die ebenfalls den Ruf gehörig geschädigt haben. Warum aber diese Mängel größtenteils in der Versenkung verschwunden sind und die alten, wirklich richtig schlechten Treiber von AMD z.B. sich direkt in das Hirn der Konsumenten eingebrannt hat, mag sich mir einfach nicht erschliessen. Ehrlich, das wäre für mich fast interessanter als die Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Eventuell liegt es auch daran, das Intel einfach bessere Werbung fährt und sowohl Intel als auch Nvidia besseren Support bieten?
AMD hat sich extrem viel Mist geleistet, jetzt haben sie den Salat.
Ich hätte sie gerne Konkurenzfähig auf dem Markt, das sind sie aber nicht mehr. Sie produzieren Toaster, die zwar halbwegs rankommen was die Leistung angeht, aber schon lange nicht mehr was Stromverbrauch angeht. 
Und bei extrem vielen Sachen ist Intel wirklich vorzuziehen.
Frag mal z.B. die Leute im Audiobereich - 95% davon fahren mit Intel. Die Software wird auch nur (!) mit Intel getestet - sie funzt zwar auch auf AMD, aber das steht nirgendwo. 
Egal wie man es dreht, AMD hat gepennt und darf jetzt zusehen das sie ohne Geld gute Produkte entwickeln... Oder sie sind bald weg.


----------



## Rollora (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gerade heute hatte ich wieder so ein Gespräch. Ja, so ein Gespräch indem jemand ein Notebook suchte und es unbedingt ein Intel i-modell sein sollte, weil das sind ja die besten...
> Am Ende stand quasi nur ein Modell zur Auswahl. Ein Lenovo G50-45 mit einem AMD A8-6310, oder  mit einem Pentium N3530. Er wollte einen Core I, den gab's aber nicht. Was an dem Pentium anders ist, wusste er auch nicht, aber es steht ja Intel drauf, also muss es gut sein. Ich hab ihm dann Benchmarks gezeigt, wo sich der AMD sichtlich überlegen zeigt, aber von ihm kam dann: "Ja aber die Intel sind ja trotzdem besser. Das ist so."
> Ich wäre fast explodiert in diesem Moment. Woher kommt bloß dieser dumme Gedanke? Obwohl er keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte und es nicht gab was er eigentlich wollte, kauft er etwas dass vom selben Hersteller ist, obwohl man ihm zeigt, dass es schlechter ist. Daran ist ausschließlich seine Dummheit und AMD's Marketing schuld.  Ob AMD das jemals wieder hinbekommen kann, weiß ich wirklich nicht.


Die Macht der Werbung leider 
Aber: Ich weiß jetzt nicht wofür der werte Herr sein Notebook gekauft hat, aber in meinem Fall würde bei Notebooks auch nur Intel in Frage kommen. Der Effizienzvorsprung den Intel nunmal zweifelsohne hat, wird bei Notebooks größer. 
Ich brauche jedoch nur CPU Leistung und Laufleistung, keine große GPU im Notebook (eine der besseren iGPUs von Intel reicht da völlig, gespielt wird am Desktop)


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, es ist echt schade, dass AMD so schlecht dasteht. Gerade im mobilen Bereich sollte es besser aussehen, aber wenn man sich dort auf die Suche begibt... Da findet man fast keine Auswahl.
> 
> Warum die Notebook Hersteller nicht öfter auch mal auf Modelle mit AMD zurückgreifen, ist mir ein Schleier. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur ein einziger Grund für ein. Die Dummheit der Endverbraucher. Gerade heute hatte ich wieder so ein Gespräch. Ja, so ein Gespräch indem jemand ein Notebook suchte und es unbedingt ein Intel i-modell sein sollte, weil das sind ja die besten...
> Am Ende stand quasi nur ein Modell zur Auswahl. Ein Lenovo G50-45 mit einem AMD A8-6310, oder  mit einem Pentium N3530. Er wollte einen Core I, den gab's aber nicht. Was an dem Pentium anders ist, wusste er auch nicht, aber es steht ja Intel drauf, also muss es gut sein. Ich hab ihm dann Benchmarks gezeigt, wo sich der AMD sichtlich überlegen zeigt, aber von ihm kam dann: "Ja aber die Intel sind ja trotzdem besser. Das ist so."
> Ich wäre fast explodiert in diesem Moment. Woher kommt bloß dieser dumme Gedanke? Obwohl er keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte und es nicht gab was er eigentlich wollte, kauft er etwas dass vom selben Hersteller ist, obwohl man ihm zeigt, dass es schlechter ist. Daran ist ausschließlich seine Dummheit und AMD's Marketing schuld.  Ob AMD das jemals wieder hinbekommen kann, weiß ich wirklich nicht.



Ich habe bisher 5 personen, die ein Notebook gesucht hatten, ein AMD Notebook empfohlen. Da diese meine Kentnisse in der Materie kennen undmir vertraut haben, haben sie alle auch denjenigen gekauft. Keiner war bisher unzufrieden über sein neues Notebook gewesen; bei einem wurde es sogar noch lustig: Ein Jahr später hat ein Freund eines der Käufer ein Nigelnagelneues Intel Notebook gekauft und damit geprahlt, wie gut es sei und den "markenlosen Billignotebook" seines Kollegen ausgelacht. Es hat sich später herausgestellt dass er fast das doppelte für sein Notebook bezahlt hatte, jenes aber an seinem Grafikchip derart krankte (ist etwa 3 jahre her) dass der AMD Laptop trotzdem deutlich schneller war Heute haben beide AMD Laptops.

Allerdings ist nicht nur das Marketing schuld. Einen anständigen AMD Notebook zu finden ist schon fast eine Mammutaufgabe, wenn man sich mal ansieht was die Notebookhersteller da für einen Schund auf den Markt wirft. Die meisten dieser Rechner würde ich nicht mal geschenkt wollen, weil da so oft einfach alles völlig daneben zu sein scheint: Grafikkarte die schwächer ist als die Onboard Grafik, High-End Chip ohne Grafikkarte und dann nur noch einen Riegel DDR3-1333, Tablet Prozessoren in 17 Zöllern...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Mondpreise könnten sie sowieso nicht verlangen, da sonst keiner ihre Karten kauft und sie letztendlich pleite gehen würden, aber der technische Fortschritt wäre langsamer, jedes Jahr wohl nur 25%.
> 
> So und so, sollte AMD Pleite gehen kauft irgendwer deren GPU und CPU Sparte auf, saniert dort und es geht weiter, von daher wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nie dazu kommen dass Nvidia alleine dasteht.



Klar könnten sie Mondpreise verlangen. Die GTX 960 wird für 290 € verkauft, die GTX 970 für 380. Die Leute würden es trotzdem kaufen. 
Sicher, aber einem gewissen Punkt kauft die Karten niemand mehr, aber der ist doch ziemlich weit oben. 

@Topic: 
Ich hoffe AMD kommt da bald mal wieder raus und haut ne tolle Grafikkarte raus. Ich möchte nämlich irgendwann meine GTX 660 ti ersetzen, und bei Nvidia käme hier nur die GTX 970 in Frage, und die ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Wenn AMD so gute Produkte hat (ob dem so ist, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt) und es trotzdem nicht schafft, die Ware an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen, dann geht AMD auch zu Recht unter.

Marketing und PR gehören zur Geschäftswelt dazu und wer in diesem Punkt schläft und/oder fahrlässig ist, sollte die Schuld bei sich und nicht beim Konkurrenten suchen.


----------



## Offset (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Marketing und PR gehören zur Geschäftswelt dazu und wer in diesem Punkt schläft und/oder fahrlässig ist, sollte die Schuld bei sich und nicht beim Konkurrenten suchen.



Das mag ja sein, aber kaufst du nur Produkte nach der Werbung? Ich informiere mich vor dem Kauf über günstigere/ bessere Alternativen und lass mir nicht nur Honig ums Maul schmieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Nein, ich lese Berichte auf vielen verschiedenen Seiten + Kommentare der Leute (wie z.b. hier auf PCGX).

Aber ich denke nicht, dass du das bei der Masse der Käufer voraussetzen kannst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich wäre fast explodiert in diesem Moment. Woher kommt bloß dieser dumme Gedanke? Obwohl er keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte und es nicht gab was er eigentlich wollte, kauft er etwas dass vom selben Hersteller ist, obwohl man ihm zeigt, dass es schlechter ist. Daran ist ausschließlich seine Dummheit und AMD's Marketing schuld.  Ob AMD das jemals wieder hinbekommen kann, weiß ich wirklich nicht.



Ich bezweifle es.
Intel hat sein Logo seit über 20 Jahren platziert. Jeder potentielle Käufer kennt "Intel" von guten Rechnern her, viele haben gute Erfahrungen mit "Intel", alle kennen Leute, mit einem "Intel"-Rechner, den sie gut finden. Und selbst als technisch informierter muss man sagen: Seit Jahren basiert jeder wirklich gute PC auf Intel und davor gab es auch nur eine vergleichsweise kurze Lücke, in denen Intel für typische 08/15 Multimedia-Anwender nicht die bessere Entscheidung war. Gegen eine so lange Tradiation von "gut" kommt man nur mit sehr gutem Marketing an. Das Intel quasi immer auch ein Bisschen bis sehr viel teurer ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber um das zu realisieren müsste man sich schon viel mehr mit der Technik beschäftigen, als es der Durchschnittsuser auch nur ansatzweise macht. (Fängt ja schon damit an, "Leistung" zu definieren.)
Und bei Laptops muss man fairerweise auch sagen: CPU und Chipsatz machen in den Mainstream-Leistungsklassen nur einen kleinen Teil der Kosten aus. Wenn der AMD-Effizienz-Nachteil noch durch einen größeren Akku kompensiert werden muss, ist das Intel-Produkt auf seitens der Hersteller gar nicht mehr teurer und AMD macht nur noch in einem richtig schrottigen Low-End-Umfeld Sinn, wo alle anderen Kosten auf das Minimum reduziert sind. (Nebeneffekt: Die meisten AMD-Geräte, die der DAU dann vielleicht doch kennt, sind in der Tat nicht sonderlich gut - auch wenn AMD da gar nichts für kann.)


Was vielleicht gezogen hätte, wäre ein "powered by AMD"-Aufkleber auf jeder PS4 und X1 und parallel dazu ein wirklich ausgereifter Mittelklasse-Chip, auf den man alle Entwicklungsreserven konzentriert hat. Aber die Chance ist jetzt auch erst einmal für einige Jahre vertan.


----------



## ACDSee (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Bei Grafikkarten sieht das Ganze ja noch OK aus. R9 280 / 280x sind zwar 3 Jahre alte Chips und die R9 290/x sind relativ Energiehungrig, dafür stimmt die Leistung und der Preis.
Momentan steht Nvidia mit den 970/980ern leistungsmäßig zwar etwas besser da. Wirkliche Neuerungen kommen auf AMD-Seite ja erst demnächst raus. Den Speichergau bei den grünen konnte AMD ja leider nicht direkt mit neue Modellen kontern. 
Bei den Grakas verhält sich die Entwicklung aber normal. Mal ist der eine besser, mal der andere. Daher bin ich hier auch nicht festgelegt, hatte von HD 5850 über GTX 570 zur HD 6950/6970 über die HD 7950 zur aktuell GTX 750TI viele verschiede Karten (je nach Bedarf).

Bei den Desktop-CPUs würde ich allerdings behaupten, dass hier für AMD der Ofen aus ist. Nach dem Phenom II X6 kam einfach nichts brauchbares mehr nach. Die Boards hängen aktuell immernoch bei PCIe 2.0 und kommt nicht über 4xUSB 3.0 hinaus. Das ist der Stand von vor 5 Jahren. Für den moderneren Sockel FM2+ gibt es nur mäßige APUs also werden die alten Sockel nur minimal geputzt und die CPUs einfach nur immer höher getaktet. Geht die Leistungsaufnahme durch die Decke, liefert man halt ne Wakü mit. Intel hat bis auf Sockel 2011-3 in den letzten Jahren auch kaum was wirklich neues gewagt, aber Immerhin je Generation 10-15% Leistung bei gleichem Takt draufgepackt. AMDs Leistungsspitze blieb taktbereinigt hingegen nahezu auf dem Niveau des I7-860 / Phenom II X6 stehen. Selbst ein Sandy-Bridge I7 von Ende 2010 schlägt noch jede aktuelle AMD CPU.

Schade für AMD, aber im Desktopbereich kommen sie einfach nicht mehr hinterher. Skylake und die geplante 10nm-Fertigung bei Intel machen ihnen das Leben sicherlich nicht leichter. 2016 hat man dann Irgendwann zwar auch bei AMD was tolles Neues, aber warscheinlich wieder ein unterlegenes Produkt, was man billig abverkaufen muss um es überhaupt loszuwerden. Ich halte es (gerade mit Windows 10) für wahrscheinlicher, künftig Tegra- oder Cortex- Chips in Desktops zu sehen, als das AMD im Desktopmarkt nochmal groß was reißt.


----------



## Tobi120789 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Gute Produkte benötigen keine Werbung um gut verkauft zu werden, AMD fehlt eh das Geld dafür. Leider braucht AMD mal wieder viel zu lange bis was neues kommt, und am ende ist es wieder "nur" gleich schnell, oder gar langsamer als das Konkurrenz produkt. Ich werde denk ich mal nicht mehr auf AMD setzen, egal was kommen marg. Das wars. Dauert einfach alles zu lange liebes AMD. Nach dem Phenom II kam ja nix gescheites mehr...


----------



## MfDoom (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Du weisst das AMD keine Person ist, oder? Es kann  dich nicht hören...


----------



## Tobi120789 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Du weisst das AMD keine Person ist, oder? Es kann  dich nicht hören...



Echt nicht? Schade , Dann ist der Konkurs wohl nicht mehr abzuwenden  Fail ähhm N vidia und Intel sind ja quasi pflicht mittlerweile. Wenn man gute Spiele Performance erwartet. Vorallem bei den min fps.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Offset schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber kaufst du nur Produkte nach der Werbung? Ich informiere mich vor dem Kauf über günstigere/ bessere Alternativen und lass mir nicht nur Honig ums Maul schmieren.



Und da sind wir beim Problem. ich bin jetzt auch von Nvidia auf AMD umgestiegen, weil ich da mehr Leistung für mein Geld bekommen. Da kann Nvidia noch so sehr mit Hairworks und was nicht allem werben. Ich gucke, wo ich am meisten für mein Geld bekomme. Aber das macht der DAU eben nicht. Der denkt sich "GTX970 ist mehr als R9 290 und wer ist überhaupt dieser AMD".


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



jamie schrieb:


> Und da sind wir beim Problem. ich bin jetzt auch von Nvidia auf AMD umgestiegen, weil ich da mehr Leistung für mein Geld bekommen. Da kann Nvidia noch so sehr mit Hairworks und was nicht allem werben. Ich gucke, wo ich am meisten für mein Geld bekomme. Aber das macht der DAU eben nicht. Der denkt sich "GTX970 ist mehr als R9 290 und wer ist überhaupt dieser AMD".


Dazu kommt ja noch das nvidia ihre Kunden über den Tisch zieht.

Null preis/Leistung und dann das vram Problem bei der gtx970.


----------



## Tobi120789 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dazu kommt ja noch das nvidia ihre Kunden über den Tisch zieht.
> 
> Null preis/Leistung und dann das vram Problem bei der gtx970.



Aber es scheint ja genug DAUs zu geben, da Nvidia ja durchgehend Schwarze Zahlen schreibt, und das VRAM Problem der GTX 970  scheint ja auch niemanden zu interessieren, wenn AMD sich sowas geleistet hätte. Oha lieber nicht dran denken


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Tobi120789 schrieb:


> Aber es scheint ja genug DAUs zu geben, da Nvidia ja durchgehend Schwarze Zahlen schreibt, und das VRAM Problem der GTX 970  scheint ja auch niemanden zu interessieren, wenn AMD sich sowas geleistet hätte. Oha lieber nicht dran denken


Naja wenn man sich die Titan x genauer anschaut dann ist das auch ne Mogelpackung da die 12gb vram fast nie voll zu bekommen sind bevor der Chip am ende ist.

Dazu frisst das Ding ordentlich Strom.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Tobi120789 schrieb:


> Gute Produkte benötigen keine Werbung um gut verkauft zu werden, AMD fehlt eh das Geld dafür. Leider braucht AMD mal wieder viel zu lange bis was neues kommt, und am ende ist es wieder "nur" gleich schnell, oder gar langsamer als das Konkurrenz produkt. Ich werde denk ich mal nicht mehr auf AMD setzen, egal was kommen marg. Das wars. Dauert einfach alles zu lange liebes AMD. Nach dem Phenom II kam ja nix gescheites mehr...


gutenprodukte für wen?
für multimedia anwender ja... das is amd p/l unschlagbar...
aber die grose gamercoommunity? nein... man kann mit nem sandybridge i5 baujahr (meine 2012) in games jeden "highend amd prozessor" in die schranken weisen... und deshalb besteht ein grosteil der gamer comunity ihr pc aus intel prozessoren....
würden amd endlich da gleichziehen oder sogar intel überflügeln würden sie wieder um einiges mehr verdienen....

weil man muss zugeben das gamer techbisch amd die letzten 5 jahre (oder sogar länger) nicht mehr umbedingt das non plus ultra war.....

und wenn man vergleicht was nen gebrauchter sandy bridge samt board kostet... und nen bissel schlechterer amd highendprozessor... verstehe ich das mit dem minus...

ich prophezeihe euch..... das amd richtig kohle macht wenn sie endlich für gamer und enthausiasten wieder gleichziehen kann mit intel.... weil die preise sind ned schlecht... blos für die eben genannten beiden zielgruppen fehlt es etwas an gamingleistung... was ich persönlich schade finde...

bin überzeugt wenn amd n härterer konkurent wäre das wir prozsortechnisch schon n bissel weiter wären... wäre ja nichs erste ma das schon die nöchsten techniken in der schublade lagern, aber es für die hersteller es sich nich lohkt die rauszukramen...

so und der textvis nu schon viel zu lange 

kurz un knapp... amd schafft es endlich wieder gamertechnisch mit intel zu konkurieren...das wird alles besser^^


----------



## Venom89 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Nur blöd das in dem Bereich "gaming" so gut wie kein Geld verdient wird


----------



## Tobi120789 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Sag das mal Nvidia


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nur blöd das in dem Bereich "gaming" so gut wie kein Geld verdient wird


bei ald sicheröich nich...weil amd cpus fürs zockn schöecht sind...

intel verdient im gaming bereich ordentpich...
der 4670,4690,4770,4790 (und jeweios die k modelle davon) sowie diesen einen xeon wo ich den namen nich auswendig weis wird hauptsöchlich in gamer pcs verwendet... willst mir sagen das die da nix bzw nicht nennenswert verdienen?
ooooh da irrst du... das macht auch schon bissl was aus


----------



## Leob12 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Der Gaming-Bereich ist doch wirklich nur ein relativ geringer Teil. 

Das meiste Geld verdient man mit den OEM-Pcs und im Serverbereich, ganz sicher nicht mit den paar Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum^^
Bestes Beispiel ist der Xeon E3-1231v3. Wer verbaut denn den außer auf Empfehlungen von diversen Foren hin? Niemand. Ist zwar ein Geheimtipp, aber so Leute wie die im Forum sind halt wirklich eine kleine Minderheit.


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Gaming-Bereich ist doch wirklich nur ein relativ geringer Teil.
> 
> Das meiste Geld verdient man mit den OEM-Pcs und im Serverbereich, ganz sicher nicht mit den paar Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum^^
> Bestes Beispiel ist der Xeon E3-1231v3. Wer verbaut denn den außer auf Empfehlungen von diversen Foren hin? Niemand. Ist zwar ein Geheimtipp, aber so Leute wie die im Forum sind halt wirklich eine kleine Minderheit.



Also da sagen die Gewinne von Intel aber was ganz anderes 

Quelle: Intel Geschäftszahlen: Rekordumsätze für 2014 und Q4/2014


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

Wo steht da etwas von den Gamern? Nix...die allermeisten arbeiten in erster Linie am PC, es spielen da wirklich wenige im Verhältnis zu Gesamtzahl.


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: AMD Geschäftszahlen: 330 Mio. USD Minus, positive Aussichten ab Q2/2015*

OK, ich habe den Teil mit den OEM PC's in deinem Beitrag überlesen. Ich dachte es war generell der Consumer Markt gemeint


----------

